# Home made stick steer?



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Anyone have any opinions on how to make a homemade stick steer set up? I've searched youtube and googled it and cant find anything on it. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## LarryMc (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's a couple of photos of the homemade stick steer I made for a 2003 1448 Tracker Grizzly. The stick is on the port side. The controls mount on the starboard side. The mounting plates are 1/8" aluminum plates bent to fit the boat and fastened with 1/4" Stainless screws. Not fancy, but it worked fine, was simple to do and didn't require any welding. The photos were taken after I removed the motor and controls, but you can get the idea.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks man thats a sweet boat! Where did ya get the cables? is there a stick steer set up you can order that you know of?


----------



## LarryMc (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah, it was a sweet boat. I often wish I still had it. But I wanted a bigger boat, so I sold it.

The stick steer control (Ezy-Stik) is made by Ezy-Glide. https://www.ezyglide.com/ It's been several years since I built that boat and I don't remember which model I had, but the link above will give you the info you need. You order the control with the cable length that you need for your boat.

If you need a seat pedestal like the one shown in the photos, I bought it from A.K. McCallum. It came already painted an olive drab color that matched my boat, so I didn't have to bother with painting it.
https://www.akmccallum.com/store-seatacess.htm


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you sir you were very helpful! I hope this helps more than just me! I checked out the site but there was not a price. do you recall what you spent on the cables and whatnot?


----------



## LarryMc (Oct 23, 2014)

I bought mine on eBay. Best I can recall the price was around $200. But that was 9 years ago and the price has gone up since then. I checked on eBay and the price now is around $270. Retail is $385, but you can do better than that. 

The link below is the literature and pricing page.
https://www.ezyglide.com/mechanical-steering#!__literature-pricing


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 23, 2014)

When you said "homemade" I thought you were referring to something that you'd rig up yourself. I also have the ezyglide stick steer system. I have the newer version model 870. It has a little less travel distance from lock to lock than the original version which makes it more responsive. Installation was easy and haven't had any problems with it in the year I've been using it. Works great for my setup. Here are a few pictures. I used the starboard and port ends of my middle bench seat that I cut out to fab up mounts for my controls and stick steer. If I hadn't done that I would have done just as LarryMc did. I also bought mine on ebay. Was the best price I could find.

Here are my mounts.










Here is how they look once I got everything installed.


----------



## LarryMc (Oct 23, 2014)

Good looking setup, Big Terp. Using the bench seat ends for mounts was a great idea.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Oct 23, 2014)

If building something myself would be cheaper i would do it. I am in no rush at the moment because my motor has a tiller handle. But for next season I'm thinking about it. It would make life easier sitting in the front of the boat and being able to see whats coming up in front of me vs gritting my teeth and hoping for the best! Thanks guys! Is there a kit to convert a tiller handle throttle to a lever throttle?


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 24, 2014)

There are conversion kits to go from tiller to remote but it depends on your OB, and those kits can get expensive to where it is sometimes easier/cheaper to just trade or buy a OB already set up for remote. Depends on what you can find and budget, and if you're a good DIY'r or not.


----------

